# I HOPE you've ordered yours, 'cause now it's too late



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi all,

I just wanted to pass along my experience with trying to sign up for the $299 lease "deal" on the 622. I talked to 12, yes 12, different csr's today. I tried every possible dept from programming to tech, and I was told the same thing from every single one off them, the 622 is NOT available until further notice. The best I could get from ONE person was a sarcastic response stating that I could pay $299 NOW and get an "unrealistic" install date that would simply be cancelled due to the fact that there system won't even let them legitimately schedule 622 installs right now. If anyone else has had a different experience as of today, I'd love to know.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Maybe there is a big recall? Sounds plausible...


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I ordered mine this morning and was scheduled for an install. It'll be interesting to see if anything comes out of this.


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

lionsrule said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just wanted to pass along my experience with trying to sign up for the $299 lease "deal" on the 622. I talked to 12, yes 12, different csr's today. I tried every possible dept from programming to tech, and I was told the same thing from every single one off them, the 622 is NOT available until further notice. The best I could get from ONE person was a sarcastic response stating that I could pay $299 NOW and get an "unrealistic" install date that would simply be cancelled due to the fact that there system won't even let them legitimately schedule 622 installs right now. If anyone else has had a different experience as of today, I'd love to know.


can anyone verify this? sounds untrue.

jason


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I talked to a local dealer this morning and he said that "a whole bunch" of 622s were due in this afternoon so that if there is a problem that dealer sure doesn't know about it. These are NOT receivers that are for scheduled installs. They are ones that he his dealership sells.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Dish even gave one away last night as a prize during the Tech chat!


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Interesting. I ordered my this morning also and there was no issue at all.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

It could just be that someone realized that they were doing a stunningly bad job informing their own people, and hence the subscribers, of the exact terms of the offer that they suspended them until things could be improved. 

Another possibility is they are running low on manufactured units! It doesn't have to be a recall.


----------



## Toshiro_Mifune (Feb 15, 2006)

In response to an e-mail I sent to the installer asking for an update on my install he said

"Somewhat, I apologize for the wait time on all this. This new receiver has
had some small issues with the Smart Card. The installation dates continue to get pushed back. We still have no time frame on when we will be shipped the equipment. Dish Network is not releasing any of the HD DVR receivers until they resolve the Smart Cards. As soon as we hear from Dish Network, we can inform you on new
information."


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

Toshiro_Mifune said:


> In response to an e-mail I sent to the installer asking for an update on my install he said
> 
> "Somewhat, I apologize for the wait time on all this. This new receiver has
> had some small issues with the Smart Card. The installation dates continue to get pushed back. We still have no time frame on when we will be shipped the equipment. Dish Network is not releasing any of the HD DVR receivers until they resolve the Smart Cards. As soon as we hear from Dish Network, we can inform you on new
> information."


 not true at all, no issues


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are 622s going out and being installed. Let's wait for confirmations before panic.


----------



## logicman (Feb 9, 2006)

I just called Dish Network (7:15 p.m. MST) and got through in 5 minutes. Talked to a CSR who verified my original install date (March 11th) is still good and she confirmed that new orders ARE being accepted. She was totally unaware of any delays, recalls, or technical problems.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey, your the next generation of beta testers....get used to it! :lol:


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Toshiro_Mifune said:


> In response to an e-mail I sent to the installer asking for an update on my install he said
> 
> "Somewhat, I apologize for the wait time on all this. This new receiver has
> had some small issues with the Smart Card. "


Well, we know that smart cards aren't the issue because the new receivers don't have them.

Next time you talk to him you should let him know that.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Bill R said:


> Well, we know that smart cards aren't the issue because the new receivers don't have them.
> 
> Next time you talk to him you should let him know that.


Its there on a chip, its plausible that the chip could be defective. If that ever happens they could probably just put cards in them.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

kb7oeb said:


> Its there on a chip, its plausible that the chip could be defective. If that ever happens they could probably just put cards in them.


Yes, I know that the chip is in the receiver.

I'm not saying that the chip couldn't be the problem but, since DISH is activating 622s (if you can get one), my guess is that the smart card (chip) might not be a problem.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Bill R said:


> Well, we know that smart cards aren't the issue because the new receivers don't have them.
> 
> Next time you talk to him you should let him know that.


Busted!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Methinks someone is trying to plant doubt so less people will call in to place an order!


----------



## TOAST (Feb 9, 2006)

just let me have mine, if it dont work i will send it back


----------



## Guragu (Feb 15, 2006)

Last night, I was told the same thing... essentially... no phone orders, talk to a retailer.
Tonight, I placed my order and got an install date of 3/11.


----------



## twohourride (Nov 4, 2003)

Nothing so far here...my install is scheduled for today between 8am-12noon!


----------



## Toshiro_Mifune (Feb 15, 2006)

I had an install scheduled for yesterday between 8 and 12. Had to take a day off to be there. No install happened because of the apparent shortage of units.

The installer is supposed to get in some units on Friday and hopefully they do as the 622 is my preferred STB...but I'll just go with DirecTV if the 622 is going to be backordered for an extended period of time.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Seems to me that it makes sense to call a day or two before your install to confirm it is going to happen before taking the day off. Hopefully those of us doing the upgrade will have our receivers shipped to us and the install will actually be more of a formality with possibly some antenna and switch changes. 

..Doyle


----------



## Toshiro_Mifune (Feb 15, 2006)

I called Monday afternoon and the response was "Oh sure, we'll be there." Tuesday afternoon at Noon "Oh, we still don't have thoset instock. Oh yeah, looks like there might be a bunch of defective units so only a few will be trickling in. Sucks to be you."


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is too much misinformation going on - the further you get away from E* corporate the more misinformed people seem to be.

People can only report what they know - if they say more it shouldn't be rumor. It is like a nasty game of 'telephone' with someone saying something and it chaning entirely by the time it gets to you. That's why we strive to get information from the top ... not from a random CSR or a dealer who is too busy doing installs to keep up with events that can change day to day.

I've got a local installer who is intelegent, creative, and one of the best guys to do the job. He started in the C Band days - he's not a guy with a toolbox and a GED. But he's busy - so when he talks about the future of E* he's learning from me. He hears a little but doesn't have the time to get the details. (But he's still a great guy.) When he told me more than a year ago that our locals were going to leave 105 he didn't know specifically about E10. He picked up the thread of a rumor that if published could have caused minor panic. (Why install a SuperDish when locals are moving? The answer: because the move is not soon.)

So a grain of salt is needed ... more so the further you get from E* corporate.

Anyways ... good to see units going out and installs reported. I'm sure there are more on the way.


----------



## Toshiro_Mifune (Feb 15, 2006)

To those who are awaiting the 622, after deciding that this particular installer (I don't know if we're allowed to name names on here) was just too much trouble and that I'd probably be stuck at the end of a wait-list if I went with another E* installer, I went ahead and ordered a D* system direct.

All that to say 2 minutes ago, a manager from the installer just called me and told me they could install my 622 tomorow. Kind of a bummer because I really wanted to have the HD-DVR ready for 24  , but good to see the sales rep I was dealing with really was the clueless fool I thought he was.


----------

